# Reliable Wireless Router / ADSL2 + Router for PC, tablet, laptop and android phone sharing USB



## djrocky (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello guys, I am using a MTNL broadband 2 MBPS connection and planning to upgrade to 4MBPS.

I am looking for a *USB based wifi router or modem + router* with speed *300MBPS*.
The data on the USB drive would be shared across PC, tablet, laptop and android phone. 

Presently I am using a beetel modem (non wifi). 
In the future I may replace the entire MTNL connection with a 2G/3G dongle for broadband so I think USB router should support this.

Reliability is foremost with a price range around Rs. 3500/-. Also, it would be added advantage if the device is future proof at least for few years.

Please suggest.

Some of the options I could explore

TP-Link TL-WR1043ND - router only - At around 3.5K. (Ebay)

D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - At around 2.5K. Flipkart DSL-2750U

TP-Link Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8968 - Need to check price

Asus RT-N13U 3G / DSL Wireless N Router Print Server - Around 3.5K (ShopClues Asus RT-N13U) - Not sure if this can work


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2012)

first of all below Rs.7000 all D-link/netgear routers are simply not worth their price.in this range only options to consider are TP-LINK & Asus.out of all the options only asus has a usb port & 3g usb modem support but it is not a modem so you have to use it with an ADSL modem like your current mtnl modem for ADSL broadband services of mtnl/bsnl/airtel(TD-W8968 is not available here as far as i can tell).also use flipkart for asus model for flipkart's great service & reliability:
Asus RT-N13U | Router | Flipkart.com
you can ask section mod dashing.sujay for info on asus model as he is using it for a long time i think.


----------



## djrocky (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks whitestar_999, I also think Asus that RT-N13U fits the bill.
Locally I am getting this at Rs 3050/-which is very well in my budget. 

Other option that I have is TP-Link TL-WR1043ND which on ebay I am getting at 3660/-.
I am not able to get the price and details on this from local dealer.

dashing.sujay should be able to help on few of my queries
1. How is the performance of Asus as this seems to have internal antenna? Are there any dropouts in Asus ?
AS per certain reviews on net, I think TP link seem to be preferred for performance. 
2. I am going to use this with Beetel 110BX ADSL2 for quite some time and later on may switch to USB modem. 
I think Asus support USB modem but TP-Link doesn't. 
3. Which of the models heat? I think burn out cases are not covered in warranty in either.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all below Rs.7000 all D-link/netgear routers are simply not worth their price.in this range only options to consider are TP-LINK & Asus.out of all the options only asus has a usb port & 3g usb modem support but it is not a modem so you have to use it with an ADSL modem like your current mtnl modem for ADSL broadband services of mtnl/bsnl/airtel(TD-W8968 is not available here as far as i can tell).also use flipkart for asus model for flipkart's great service & reliability:
> Asus RT-N13U | Router | Flipkart.com
> you can ask section mod dashing.sujay for info on asus model as he is using it for a long time i think.


If you want to buy Asus Router then get B1 version from ebay.. LINK
I ordered that...But as I know i got faqin bad luck..It had some H/w related issues...Even Google couldn't help me  
though seller is very good..I contacted him n told abt matter ..He said that if I send router back to him..Ge will get it replaced and will send it back to me..  ..though I'm not gonna send it back(That Company's Fault  ) will be getting replacement in Jaipur



djrocky said:


> Hello guys, I am using a MTNL broadband 2 MBPS connection and planning to upgrade to 4MBPS.
> 
> I am looking for a *USB based wifi router or modem + router* with speed *300MBPS*.
> The data on the USB drive would be shared across PC, tablet, laptop and android phone.
> ...


Don't get Dlink 2750u..I got refund from Fk ...it has seriously weak antennas ...2dbi .


----------



## djrocky (Sep 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> If you want to buy Asus Router then get B1 version from ebay.. LINK
> I ordered that...But as I know i got faqin bad luck..It had some H/w related issues...Even Google couldn't help me
> though seller is very good..I contacted him n told abt matter ..He said that if I send router back to him..Ge will get it replaced and will send it back to me..  ..though I'm not gonna send it back(That Company's Fault  ) will be getting replacement in Jaipur
> 
> ...



Can I identify from the box whether the Asus router is B1 or not?
Yes, Dlink is out of my list now.

What about TP-Link WR1043ND one?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 8, 2012)

^^Tp-link ain't support downloading while PC-off and is too weak....
Asus released 2 model of 13u namely v1 and B1 B1 got double of config of v1...yeah...its Written under Router and Box... :- H/w ver. B1
if you want I can post pics too.


----------



## djrocky (Sep 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Tp-link ain't support downloading while PC-off and is too weak....
> Asus released 2 model of 13u namely v1 and B1 B1 got double of config of v1...yeah...its Written under Router and Box... :- H/w ver. B1
> if you want I can post pics too.



Thanks pratyush997
It could be basic query but will I be able to share USB data amongst the connected devices without switching on the ADSL modem.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

yup.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2012)

djrocky said:


> thanks whitestar_999, I also think Asus that RT-N13U fits the bill.
> Locally I am getting this at Rs 3050/-which is very well in my budget.
> 
> dashing.sujay should be able to help on few of my queries
> ...



1) Pretty OK, internal antenna works as "internal".
2) Yes.
3) No heat problem in N13U. I NEVER turn off it and it stays normal.

PS: You're getting a good deal, grab it.



pratyush997 said:


> If you want to buy Asus Router then get B1 version from ebay.. LINK
> I ordered that...But as I know i got faqin bad luck..It had some H/w related issues...Even Google couldn't help me
> though seller is very good..I contacted him n told abt matter ..He said that if I send router back to him..Ge will get it replaced and will send it back to me..  ..though I'm not gonna send it back(That Company's Fault  ) will be getting replacement in Jaipur



Just curious, what issues?



djrocky said:


> Thanks pratyush997
> It could be basic query but will I be able to share USB data amongst the connected devices without switching on the ADSL modem.



Yes, but the supported format by stock F/W is only FAT32. Just create a network location and access it using id/pass set by you along with specific R/W rights.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^dafaq reboots every 5 mins. and ain't get connected in router mode..


----------



## djrocky (Sep 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Pretty OK, internal antenna works as "internal".
> ...........
> PS: You're getting a good deal, grab it.
> .........
> ...



Thanks for your response. 
Couldn't understand the response is pretty OK. Internal antenna works as "internal" -?. 
Do you experience any drop outs?

As you said it support only FAT32. The asus's site suggests the version B supports NTFS as well. - Asus Site

My bad luck but the local dealer doesn't have the B1 version currently and I am expecting that to be costly from him


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2012)

djrocky said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Couldn't understand the response is pretty OK. Internal antenna works as "internal" -?.
> Do you experience any drop outs?
> 
> ...



Prett OK meant "fair", nothing spectacular.

By internal I meant that the range is limited much by internal antenna. My router is placed at 3rd floor, and we use it on 2nd floor + top floor, and it gives 3/4 signal, absolutely no drop outs. Even if you get 2 signal, it NOT at all affects speed, rather WLAN transfer gets affected.

In my case it didn't supported NTFS. I will check it again today.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> In my case it didn't supported NTFS. I will check it again today.


Did you updated F/W ??



djrocky said:


> My bad luck but the local dealer doesn't have the B1 version currently and I am expecting that to be costly from him


If u want..get it from here...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Did you updated F/W ??



Its latest I think, and firmware version on Asus site is bit different from what shows in router so I didn't do anything.


----------



## djrocky (Sep 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> If u want..get it from here...


Thanks.  Will see if I can avail from local dealer.


----------



## djrocky (Sep 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Did you updated F/W ??
> 
> ..
> If u want..get it from here...



I ordered from ebay and got at my home next day on 12th Sep. Dealer is good.

Thanks everyone for your guidance.
-----------------------------------------------
All seems to be working fine but I have few queries.

I think there is some problem in configuration. I get few wireless signals in the other room but I haven't seen disconnections.
As a fix, I changed one setting to change the wireless mode to n only. Any idea on how to improve futher.

Also, I am trying to understand how to share the usb data amongst PC, laptops, android phones, etc. 
I can only see ftp://xxxxxxxxx
Asus guide doesn't cover much in details. Suggestions welcomed for tutorial or links.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

djrocky said:


> I ordered from ebay and got at my home next day on 12th Sep. Dealer is good.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your guidance.
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...



Congrats on your purchase. 

Auto band selection self enforces "n".

Sharing files wirelessly, at least through PCs/laptops can be done by adding a network drive with location of your network drive. Here, it'd be: ftp://192.168.x.x/AiDisk_a1/ (default, you can change it). Save the username-pass and access it like a local folder. Don't know how can it be accessed by a mobile phone as I don't have any smartphone to test and I don't think any normal phone will able be do that until and unless both ends are DLNA enabled. My phone is DLNA enabled, will try it out sometime.


----------



## djrocky (Sep 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> Auto band selection self enforces "n".
> 
> Sharing files wirelessly, at least through PCs/laptops can be done by adding a network drive with location of your network drive. Here, it'd be: ftp://192.168.x.x/AiDisk_a1/ (default, you can change it). Save the username-pass and access it like a local folder. Don't know how can it be accessed by a mobile phone as I don't have any smartphone to test and I don't think any normal phone will able be do that until and unless both ends are DLNA enabled. My phone is DLNA enabled, will try it out sometime.




Couple of points as I couldn't check post for quite some time. I have made some good progress
1. The router has very limited range although I have changed the wireless mode to 'N only' with channel bandwidth as 20/40 MHz. It doesn't cover more than 2 rooms but is acceptable.

2. I tried creating ftp share but didn't found that to be helpful. I then noticed to share the USB via LAN. This can be done in the USB application under advanced settings. There is a tab by the name neighborhood share where you can decide the permissions for a given folder of a USB. A new account needs to be created to provide permissions to access those folders say for instance you can provided test as username and password.
Also, I changed the device name to something meaningful e.g. Asus in the tab Miscellaneous setting.
With this setup, I am able to see the LAN Drive as \\asus in all the connected devices. You will then need to provide the credentials (e.g. test/test) for accessing that drive.

3. Regarding android, I found one application "ES File explorer" which can be used to access LAN shares.  This provides lot of facilities to either move/copy data within LAN share or across the phone. This is also useful in opening videos/audio files in some apps which gets streamed over the router.

Some learnings during identifying all these. I have upgraded the firmware to 2.0.2.5F (originally it came as 2.0.2.0).
USB drive setup was not easy. I have use NTFS based 320 GB drive which has 3 partitions. Sometimes the router only recognizes only 1 partition but later on detects all of the drives.
Also, when USB is reconnected to PC, that is shown as having some errors and scan disk need to be run again though no errors can be found in the disk.
This is because the router software writes some own stuff in each partition.

The USB drive is permanently connected to my router and is working well.

It gives me pleasure to see everything working and I am really enjoying stuff especially on my smartphone.
Only little concern if the range could be little better but that is not a deal breaker.

Only thing left is to configure the download software to download torrents directly without switching on my PC. Fingers crossed


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 21, 2012)

Do anyone know the price of new Tp link Modem+Router+usb model  TD-W8968 ? Is this model available at any online store???, please give a link

 product link
TD-W8968 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2012)

djrocky said:


> Only thing left is to configure the download software to download torrents directly without switching on my PC. Fingers crossed



Good that you did all the things. Configuring Torrent download is also very easy but sometimes it doesn't detects pen drive. If you haven't done that successfully till now then I can help you with it.

PS: Somehow I missed your post, thus the late reply.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 26, 2012)

zyberboy said:


> Do anyone know the price of new Tp link Modem+Router+usb model  TD-W8968 ? Is this model available at any online store???, please give a link
> 
> product link
> TD-W8968 - Welcome to TP-LINK



ok last try,,  anyone??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2012)

^1800/- approx.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^1800/- approx.



older model of tp link without usb port is selling at 2350/- so i guess this model Td8968 will cost more..Any online store selling this new model TD8968??


----------

